# EUR/CHF



## i_in (20 March 2009)

long 1.53 stop 1.5250 tp open


----------



## i_in (23 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

make an new attempt 
long 1.5350 stop 1.5230 tp 1.57+

gl & gt


----------



## i_in (25 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

up


----------



## sinner (25 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

I am long this one with you i_in. Put it on my list when you started this thread and just got a signal on the 15m exactly one hour ago.

Will post my chart when I get to work.


----------



## sinner (25 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

Smashed!


----------



## i_in (25 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

damn it, hit my stop again


----------



## sinner (25 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

Hi i_in, 

High volatility is the name of the game tonight it seems, at least on a few crosses I am trading.

Got taken out of the EURCHF but managed to make back the losses and +10 extra pips on a quick long scalp on GBPUSD. The entire position lasted only a few moments and would have been another loss for the night if I had held it any longer.

Think I will step out early tonight at a small gain, do not have the energy for fast trading!


----------



## i_in (25 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

I'm -200p until now 
anyway I will add in EUR/USD target 1.47 and more


----------



## i_in (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

one more time for last 
1.5235 stop 1.5170


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



i_in said:


> one more time for last
> 1.5235 stop 1.5170




Matey what is the point of this exercise?The thread is about the EUR/CHF currency pair not your self inflating trades.


----------



## professor_frink (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

...joins in with the long trading on this pair. Sorry i_in, you've now got the kiss of death, it's bound to tank if I'm long

long @ 15240, sl @ 5160(below yesterday's low), tp @ 5440(near prior highs).






Wysiwyg said:


> Matey what is the point of this exercise?The thread is about the EUR/CHF currency pair not your self inflating trades.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

So Professor Frink, you`re banking on the 1.5200 holding.Hmmm, looks like a gradual down trend after the launch back on the 12th.S.m.i. nearing the top again but good luck with it and hope you are right.



>



Well if I posted ... BHP 32.40 SL 32.00 ... I would get a right royal dunking.

Although the correct way would be to ask for some substance in the posts as is the general requirement and liking of most forum members.

Soz.


----------



## professor_frink (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



Wysiwyg said:


> So Professor Frink, you`re banking on the 1.5200 holding.Hmmm, looks like a gradual down trend after the launch back on the 12th.S.m.i. nearing the top again but good luck with it and hope you are right.




Not really 'banking' on anything holding. The trade will either work or it won't and I'll move on to the next one. Sorry, but what are you talking about in regards to an S.M.I??



Wysiwyg said:


> Well if I posted ... BHP 32.40 SL 32.00 ... I would get a right royal dunking.
> 
> Although the correct way would be to ask for some substance in the posts as is the general requirement and liking of most forum members.
> 
> Soz.




yeah you could always try requesting things be done the correct way next time instead of going on the attack! All good but, happens to most of us from time to time


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



professor_frink said:


> Not really 'banking' on anything holding. The trade will either work or it won't and I'll move on to the next one. Sorry, but what are you talking about in regards to an S.M.I??




An SMI is a stochastic momentum index.Go to indicator/backtest on the IG charts if you want to know any more.


----------



## professor_frink (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



Wysiwyg said:


> An SMI is a stochastic momentum index.Go to indicator/backtest on the IG charts if you want to know any more.




so that's like a momentum measure of an oscillator?? I'm Curious as to how that helps your trading decisions.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (26 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

when combined with a trend indicator it indicates overbought/oversold.


----------



## BentRod (27 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*

Well I'm bearish on this pair

Two reasons:

1) From my research the market will usually retrace intervention levels.

2)When you get an impulse like seen in Doubleya's chart, I've found it will often impulse in the opposite direction also.

I don't trade this pair due to the puny range but looks a good short on breach of that channel type formation around that black line on W's chart.


----------



## i_in (27 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



BentRod said:


> Well I'm bearish on this pair
> 
> Two reasons:
> 
> ...




You was long when I was short in usd/jpy, right
now is good sell with stop above 99.60


----------



## BentRod (27 March 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



i_in said:


> You was long when I was short in usd/jpy, right
> now is good sell with stop above 99.60




I don't take trades with those massive stops like you.

Can't see the point.

30 pips pretty much max for me.

Good luck with it.


----------



## i_in (2 April 2009)

*Re: EURCHF*



professor_frink said:


> ...joins in with the long trading on this pair. Sorry i_in, you've now got the kiss of death, it's bound to tank if I'm long
> 
> long @ 15240, sl @ 5160(below yesterday's low), tp @ 5440(near prior highs).
> 
> ...


----------



## PipSafe (5 March 2014)

*Re: EURCHF*

EUR/CHF was in a strong and consistent descending trend that sellers during this descending trend were successful in achieving the lowest price level of 1.21043. Currently in 4H time frame with formation of Ideal Doji candlestick pattern (formation of Doji candlestick patterns which shows indecision market for ascending or descending) price has been stopped from more descending and there is a possibility of formation of a bottom price and finally ascending of the price.

According to the formed movements in Daily time frame, between the top price of 1.24138 and bottom price of 1.21043 there is Three Driver harmonic pattern with ideal ratios of 127.2 and 127.2 that by completion of the 3 point in this pattern, there is warning for ascending of the price. Stoch indicator with the ascending cycle confirms the third point of The Three Drives Pattern and warns about the potential of ascending during the next candles. Breaking the descending trend line (made of 3 resistance level) in 4H time frame is the first important warning for ascending of price in current situation. Generally until the price level of 1.21043 is preserved, price will have the potential for reformation and ascending.
Written by the technical team of PipSafe Company


----------



## PipSafe (1 September 2014)

EUR/CHF was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent days that sellers were successful in obtaining the lowest price of 1.20490. Right now price is under 5-day moving weekly and daily time frames that show an downtrend during the next candles. With formation of bottom price of 1.20490 (formation of hammer candlestick pattern  that shows Vulnerability of downtrend), there is a warning for formation of a successful bottom price and ascending of price in this supportive range. If this bottom price records (closing of ascending candle), this signal will be stronger.

According to the formed movements in price chart, there is Butterfly harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.22490 and the bottom price of 1.20490 that warns about ascending of price from D point. Stoch indicator in daily time frame is in saturation sell area ( also in divergence mode with the price chart ) and by the next cycle it confirms the harmonic D point and warns about the potential for ascending of price during the next candles.Right now the first important warning for more ascending of price in this currency pair happens by breaking  the 1.20700  level in daily time frame .Generally until the bottom price of 1.20490 is preserved, the price has the potential for ascending from the harmonic pattern.


----------



## PipSafe (26 November 2014)

*Re: EURCHF*

EUR/CHF during the recent month was in a downtrend that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.20090.With cashing of some sellers’ trades (formation of candlestick pattern such as Spinning top and Inverted Hammer in weekly time frame) the price ascends and currently with closing of bullish candle on 21th records the bottom price of 1.20090.As it is obvious in the picture below between the top price of 1.21766 and bottom price of 1.20090, there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with the ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 that warns about the potential for ascending of the price.

RSI indicator is in saturation sell area and in divergence mode with the price chart in daily time frame that confirms the bottom price of 1.20090 and warns about changing price direction.Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the bottom price of 1.20090 is preserved; price will have the potential for increasing and ascend.


----------



## pixel (16 January 2015)

The Swiss Central Bank's decision to rescind the peg to 1.20 CHF / EUR caused the franc to soar.
As all currencies are globally interconnected, the decision has mainly affected only the CHF, which jumped up to 30% against other major currencies, before settling at around 17-20%.

CHF over EUR




CHF over USD




CHF over AUD




However, the interrelation between other currencies has seen only minor ripple effects:
The Aussie gained less than a cent against the USD




and even against the Euro is it merely continuing to rise - a move that started a month ago.




The only other "beneficiary" of the SCB's move has been the price of gold. Given that Switzerland is hiding much wealth on behalf of foreign nationals, the rise of the CHF has caused the pog to mirror its rise to some degree. Both charts would now have to be watched in parallel.


----------



## Dutchy3 (11 September 2017)

For those with a W1 outlook on EUR/CHF. Strong market and possible wave 4 on W1. Looking for D1 signal, might be strong too. This week or next.


----------

